# how much should i offer



## crosstie (Jan 3, 2011)

hi friends, this lady i talked to today has 3 tables, one 4*8 , 4*4 ,4*4 with track and grass, it has the stands and they hook together . i should get pics soon but any idea what something like that is worth. i know it depends on a lot of things but any ideals will help. sounds like an old module setup im just starting a freelance layout and was going to go buy a 100 bucks worth of track this weekend but hey.


----------



## justinjhnsn3 (Dec 4, 2010)

crosstie said:


> hi friends, this lady i talked to today has 3 tables, one 4*8 , 4*4 ,4*4 with track and grass, it has the stands and they hook together . i should get pics soon but any idea what something like that is worth. i know it depends on a lot of things but any ideals will help. sounds like an old module setup im just starting a freelance layout and was going to go buy a 100 bucks worth of track this weekend but hey.


IT all depends on the track and wood. With out seeing some pics it is hard to guess. 
Here is some main things to look for.

The tables - were they built good shape. Were they build sturdy and with good construction methods. I would offer less (or not even offer) for framework in bad shape. 

Track - what type of track is it. If it is micro engineering or peco its more expencive than Atlas. Is it newer track or older track , that price i would pay for the track would be based on type and condition.


As soon as you can post a pic i can give you an accurate price.


----------



## crosstie (Jan 3, 2011)

here are some pics , i hope 







not the best pics but im thinking 20, 25 dollars what do you guys think. i dont know what kind of track and sorry you cant blow it up


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

I would not give any more then free for it. you are going to have some work there


----------



## crosstie (Jan 3, 2011)

still i have to buy more track and plywood, ect, might save me some money. sorry for two of the same threads mods, dont know what happend.hwell:


----------



## justinjhnsn3 (Dec 4, 2010)

crosstie said:


> here are some pics , i hope
> View attachment 7026
> 
> not the best pics but im thinking 20, 25 dollars what do you guys think. i dont know what kind of track and sorry you cant blow it up


It looks like that is actualy 2 layouts. One is cut in half.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

I would just go buy new plywood or what not and start fresh so there is no warping and you can do it the way you really want it to and not have to settle with something that someone esle started and never finished.


----------



## crosstie (Jan 3, 2011)

hi friends, so i just got back from seeing the lady about the boards and let me tell you the pictures did not do it justice. the boards were very well built and ready for shows, and a whole city plus a grain elevator empire all for 75.00 bucks yea i jumped, pictures later


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Sounds like you got a great starting point and $75 sounds real good too just one building can run you that much!


----------



## mr_x_ite_ment (Jun 22, 2009)

Cross...I will try to give my 2 cents as best I can. I was going to say that it would likely cost about $150 bucks to buy all that new and do it yourself (but that was before I knew it had buildings with it). It looks like there are a few turnouts with it, and they can add up. It appears they have decent-sized radii...i.e. nothing with too sharp a curve.

Before I knew it had buildings, I was going to value it about $50. In any case, I don't think you can go too wrong for $75. Like Sean said, one building can cost that! If it works all right, and you like what they have designed, then I think you got a good deal. I feel $75 is a fair price for both you and the lady who sold it! Have fun with it!

Chad


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

mr_x_ite_ment said:


> In any case, I don't think you can go too wrong for $75.
> 
> Chad


Ditto...glad it worked out for you...NOW POST SOME PIX...


----------



## crosstie (Jan 3, 2011)

good morn friends, wow was i blew away when i had a chance to really go thur my booty.
i found a refinery, a bank, warehouse,2 houses all new in box. 2 big adm grain facility's, train station w/ people a whole street worth of houses and stores, ware house, parking deck and more.
all built. the 4by8 has enough swicth tracks to run the big grain operation. pictures soon and thanks for all the advice, i dont guess there is any need for me to go to the train show now


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

crosstie said:


> good morn friends, wow was i blew away when i had a chance to really go thur my booty.
> i found a refinery, a bank, warehouse,2 houses all new in box. 2 big adm grain facility's, train station w/ people a whole street worth of houses and stores, ware house, parking deck and more.
> all built. the 4by8 has enough swicth tracks to run the big grain operation. pictures soon and thanks for all the advice, i dont guess there is any need for me to go to the train show now


There's always something else to buy.

Sounds like a good deal. 
But we can't see the pictures?

You get a :ttiwwop:


----------



## crosstie (Jan 3, 2011)

there are no pics yet, im going out to install the boards now, i will take pics


----------



## crosstie (Jan 3, 2011)

good morn friends, well it seems that i did real good. the layout with all the switch outs on it is very well designed and put together, it was going to be a refinery b/c i found new in box a walthers deluxe refinery and gas loading dock also. that one i get to lay all the track ballast and grass, parking lot, ect. the other is a small town with local grain elevator, already fixed. i had no idea what i was going to layout and it will take a long time for me to figure out the complex design of the refinery, anyhow here are some pics and thanks for the interest, ill post more when i get it more complete


----------



## juststartingout (Jan 2, 2011)

I'll give you $150 if you include the BUDWISER!


----------



## crosstie (Jan 3, 2011)

juststartingout said:


> I'll give you $150 if you include the BUDWISER!


:lol_hitting: nice try


----------



## juststartingout (Jan 2, 2011)

That buy was a STEAL.........Congrats!:thumbsup::appl:


----------



## mr_x_ite_ment (Jun 22, 2009)

I am jealous...you got a GREAT buy, plain and simple!

Chad


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Crosstie,

You've got your own city there. You should decree yourself the Mayor, and start taxing the little residents! Gotta fund the extra accessories kittie, right?

Looks like a blast. Have fun,

TJ


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

OH MY ^%@$ 
You have ripped off that little old lady!!!!
What a find and to think you were worried about paying to much.:laugh::laugh::laugh:
Worth well over a couple Grand!!! Nice return on the Investment!
Now quick run down and buy a hand full of lottery tickets!


----------



## crosstie (Jan 3, 2011)

here is more of the story, i dont think i ripped her off b/c i told her i would offer her what i had left in my train fund and that was 75 bucks and she jumped on it so i dont feel that bad about it. on fri a guy from work came in , handed me a box and said give me 40 bucks, it was full of rolling stock in boxes,18 cars 3 locos some track ect, baldwin and tyco. i also bought at go motorbids .com a athern fp 45 milwulke (sorry) with sound and dcc/dc . i feel ive done pretty good this week :smilie_daumenpos::cheeky4:


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Sure wish I could find a few fish like that in Michigan!
You did good. Congrats!
Bob


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm telling you RUN to the lottery office!!!!
Alright everyone jump in a mobile and head to crosstie low-cal and we'll kidnap him and take him to vegas!  
Craps for him then Trains all around!!!


----------



## crosstie (Jan 3, 2011)

nimt, i did buy a 5 buck lotto and won 10, now im just waiting to win the 2000 dollar gift cert for the hobby shop of my choice . thanks for all the props guys when i get things going ill post some pics


----------

